# Powerheads necessary?



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just curious, is a powerhead necessary on a CA tank?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

necessary? no.

I Usually use one to circulate the water if i have somewhat "dead" spots where the water doesnt seem to be moving much.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

No they are not necessary. I use them a create a nice current for my plecos.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not necessary for all species, but there are some that do prefer a strong current, and it can help reduce aggression in some of the species that live in fast water. These species also require very clean, well oxygenated water to breed.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

The more important question should be,
'Is a higher level of water circulation and current important for keeping some species of Central American Cichlids?'
That answer would be an absolute, YES!
Some species which will color up better, be much more disease resistant and have the greatest chance of breeding successfully with higher levels of water current in the aquarium. Species examples are any Theraps and the A. Robertsoni. These cichlids live naturally in rivers and streams with fast moving current, and highly oxygenated water.
Powerheads are one way to produce current in the tank. I've tried them, but don't like all of the wires in the tank. Some of the bigger, nastier cichlids tend to attack them also. Sump-based filtration systems give you all kinds of options. One of the best things you can provide from a sump system is discharge water through an under gravel jet system (UGJ),

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php

UGJ will provide an amazing amount of distributed water circulation throughout an aquarium. They work really great.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Specifically would that current work well for a male con and a carpintis?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Additional water current would be appreciated by your Convict and Hericthys cichlid, but IMO would not be as important to have in the aquarium, as for the cichlid species I mentioned above.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay so I've been looking around, what kind of powerhead should I be getting for a 55 gallon tank? I've seen "wave makers", but I'm assuming those are geared more towards SW tanks. Suggestions on a decent powerhead?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Depends on what sort of look you're going after I suppose. That, and what's available either locally or on-line. I personally wouldn't go any lower in capacity than 300 GPH for this size tank:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... ?CatID=102


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes,power heads add a lot of extra air and give different fish a water current they can get into or out of when they needed it. All of my tanks the activity of the fish increased 100%+. IMO they are a must.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to know, because I currently have 3 AQs running on it (110, 70, and 50) and was thinking of getting a powerhead to go with it to kick some of the poo off the bottom (2 dead spots)


----------



## Roux14 (Jan 31, 2011)

I actually just intsalled a powerhead a couple weeks ago and it done wonders. My waters never been cleaner and my carpintis has grown 1.5 inches. He spends all day in the current and is looking beautiful! Been on the same diet and water change schedule the whole time too.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

How many GPH should I be going for? How many is too much? Looking at a few different ones...


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> How many GPH should I be going for? How many is too much? Looking at a few different ones...


I think that depends on what you are looking for in terms of current and agitation. I have a 170gph powerhead in my 55 gallon tank. It is located on the back right corner of my tank, I have it there to help move water from that side of the tank over to other where my filter intake is and aid in surface agitaion.
This was a perfect size IMO it added a light amount of water movement that isn't too strong but is definately noticable. My giant danios love to swim in and out of it, I also catch my jd and gt doing the same thing, but it isn't too strong like you will get with more powerful units. It is also fun to watch when the pellets get caught in the current and the fish take off after it to eat it.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Decided just for kicks to buy a petco power head (the 160 GPH version), it's basically silent and works pretty well. The only downside is that you can't angle it, so it shoots across the tank, but the fish seem to like it. The con bit me and shook my knuckle as I was putting it in (ouch) but such is life haha


----------

